# fire protection systems icc 3b certification



## cda (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone heard of this one::

fire protection systems icc 3b certification


I cannot find it on the ICC site???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 23, 2016)

UPDATED 9/8/2010
ICC Certification Request Form
National Certification Program for
Construction Code Inspectors (NCPCCI) Examinations
PLEASE NOTE: THIS RECIPROCITY PROGRAM WILL END APRIL 1, 2011.
NCPCCI RECIPROCITY IS VALID ONLY FOR EXAMS TAKEN UP TO
AND INCLUDING 12/31/10—NO EXCEPTIONS.

I believe it is an NCPCCI cert. Click on the link for an old reciprocity form that has the 3B cert referenced

https://www.ok.gov/cib/documents/NCPCCI_Reciprocity.pdf

http://www.paconstructioncodesacademy.org/pdfs/Prometric_NCPCCI_Booklet.pdf


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2016)

Getting it from here;;;



*Special Requirements:*
Must possess valid driver's license with a safe driving record.
Must pass pre-employment physical;
Must obtain Inspector 2 certification (NFPA 1031) and Fire Protection Systems ICC 3B certification within 18 months of employment.


https://www.governmentjobs.com/careers/pwcgov/jobs/1392036/construction-inspector-fire


----------



## steveray (Aug 24, 2016)

I thought the 3B test was part of the CBO test...called it fire inspector maybe....?


----------



## Marshal Chris (Aug 28, 2016)

That's a specific certification from the Virginia Department of Community Housing and Development. You'd need to take their class for fire protection systems and then basically the icc fire plans examiner test.


----------

